# Pobles amb nom de persona. Carme, Ferran...



## xupxup

Estic buscant noms de poble que siguin també nom de persona. Això ve d'una conversa que va anar desvariejant fins aquest tema, i ens va semblar curiós. De moment vam trobar *Llorenç* (Baix Penedès), *Carme* (Anoia) i *Ferran* (Tarragona). I també he buscat *Joanetes* (la Vall d'En Bas) i *Joanet* (Arbúcies). No s'hi valen pobles amb sant, com ara Santa Margarida o Sant Vicenç, ni pobles amb verges trobades, que han donat el nom del poble a la verge i, després, a les noies, com ara Meritxell, Núria o Montserrat. És clar que tampoc val de dir que algú es diu Manresa, i per tant Manresa és nom de persona. Haurien de ser noms més o menys "normals" (ja m'enteneu). La qüestió és que, ni que sigui teòricament, i pugui haver algú que sigui el Ferran de Ferran, la Carme de Carme, les Joanetes de Joanetes, o el Llorenç de Llorenç (aquest sí que hi és de veritat, que jo el conec )
Moltes gràcies a tothom!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt guai, la teva proposta!
De seguida m'he posat a fer una cerca i vet aquí què he trobat:

*Catalunya:*
Isona
Martinet
Pau

*Illes Balears (Mallorca):*
Petra

*País Valencià:*
Anna
Dolores
Manuel
Oliva
Oriola (aquest no sé si cola!)
Teresa

A veure si algú en sap més!


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Jo he trobat Jesús y Salomó en Tarragona.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## xupxup

Ostres Salomó! Si ho tinc al costat i no hi havia pensat!
El que acabaré descobrint més que pobles són noms. No sabia que Oliva i Isona eren noms. Vull dir que apart de la del Ventdelplà no sé de cap nena que es digui Isona, però es veu que sí, segons la Generalitat és un diminutiu d'Isa. 
I m'encanta que hi hagi un poble que es digui Manuel!
També havia pensat Oliana, per l'Oliana Molls, però no l'he trobat com a nom de veritat. :/


----------



## Almoina

A la província de Castelló hi ha un poble que es diu La Jana. Suposo que aquest també val, oi?


----------



## Dixie!

Almoina said:


> A la província de Castelló hi ha un poble que es diu La Jana. Suposo que aquest també val, oi?



Està propet meu. Ja hi havia pensat però no conec cap noia que es digue Jana, de fet només em sona aquest nom d'un personatge d'una sèrie de TV3.


----------



## Tomby

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> *País Valencià:*...
> Anna
> Dolores
> Manuel
> Oliva
> Oriola (aquest no sé si cola!)
> Teresa
> ...


Traductora: m'has furtat la meitat dels pobles que jo volia escriure.  
Jo volia anotar aquests:

*Teresa de Cofrentes* (comarca Requena-Utiel) crec que de parla castellana. Porvíncia de València.
*Teresa* (comarca del Alto Palancia, de parla castellana, província de Castelló).
*Manuel* (comarca de la Ribera Alta, província de València, ingnoro la llengua vernàcula).
*Montserrat* (id. anterior).
*Garcia* (Tarragona, Ribera de l'Ebre). No és cap cognom, existeis Sant Garcia Abat.
*Anna* (a la comarca o partit judicial de La Canal de Navarrés, a la província de València).
*Dolores* (Baix Segura, Alacant) molt a prop de Guardamar del Segura, no estic segur si parlen valencià o castellà per influència murciana.

Bon Primer de Maig per a tothom!  


P.D. És possible que el nom d'algunes comàrques sigui l'antic perque al darrrers anys s'han creat noves comàrques i/o han canviat de nom.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Ja hi havia pensat però no conec cap noia que es digue Jana.


 
La filla d'un amic meu s'ho diu!


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> La filla d'un amic meu s'ho diu!



 Així sóc jo que ho desconec


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tombatossals said:


> Traductora: m'has furtat la meitat dels pobles que jo volia escriure.


 
Jo no t'he furtat res, Tombatossals  He arribat "primens"! 

La teva informació, però, és molt més detallada: un 10 per a tu!


----------



## Cecilio

Una observació: el poble de "Manuel" es pronuncia amb la "e" oberta. Ara mateix m'entra el dubte: ¿Existeix aquest nom en català? Jo mai l'he sentit, pronunciat així, per a referir-se a una persona.

Prop d'aquest poble hi ha un parell amb noms no menys estranys: _Riu-rau_ i _Rafelguaraf_. Aquest últim, en l'ús popular, se sol dir simplement "Ràfel".

Una altra observació: el poble d'Anna, a la Canal de Navarrés, es pronuncia de la següent manera: "Agna".


----------



## belén

També hi ha un poble a Mallorca que es diu "Pina" i tenc un amic que coneix una al.lota que nom Pina (d'una altre illa, de Canàries  ) així que una més!!

I ... of course.. tenim un poblet que es diu Betlem


----------



## xupxup

Doncs buscant a la web de la Generalitat diu que Manuel i Manuela són noms catalans, sigui com sigui jo el dic amb e oberta, segur. El que no és català és Dolores, però és tan freqüent!

Quan dius que el poble d'Anna es pronuncia "Agna" vols dir que es podria esciure Agna o Acna i es pronunciaria igual?

No sabia que Garcia també era un nom, i l'he trobat a l'Idescat, sembla que n'hi ha 13 a tot Catalunya. :O

Me n'han dit un altre: Elna, al Rosselló, tot i que com a nom també és bastant infreqüent.


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola a tots,

No sé si noms compostos valen però a les terres de l'Ebre n'he trobat dos: Alfara de Carles i Els Valentins.

Salut
Isa


----------



## Cecilio

xupxup said:


> Home, Manuel no és un nom català, però si l'he de dir a la catalana el diré amb e oberta, segur. Seria el mateix que Dolores.
> Quan dius que el poble d'Anna es pronuncia "Agna" vols dir que es podria esciure Agna o Acna i es pronunciaria igual?



Sí, la pronunciació del topònim "Anna" és com si s'escriguera "Agna". El que no sé és l'origen d'aquest nom i de la seua pronunciació.


----------



## Cecilio

A terres de Tarragona hi ha una població que té un nom de persona en plural: *Paüls*.


----------



## xupxup

Calla! que sí que és català! Veus el que passa per editar! DD

Ai, els Valentins, que bonic aquest!


----------



## xupxup

Però Paül no és un nom, no? Vaja, que jo sàpiga.


----------



## Cecilio

xupxup said:


> Però Paül no és un nom, no? Vaja, que jo sàpiga.



Ara que ho dius... A mi em sona una mica a nom bíblic, però tampoc estic del tot segur...

En tot cas, i si obviem la dièresi, ens queda un nom en plural (Pauls), que aniria bé en anglès o francès...


----------



## Isabel-fr

Cecilio said:


> Ara que ho dius... A mi em sona una mica a nom bíblic, però tampoc estic del tot segur...
> 
> En tot cas, i si obviem la dièresi, ens queda un nom en plural (Pauls), que aniria bé en anglès o francès...


 

Com idea no està malament però llavors es perdrà la rima de la frase: 

Els de Paüls obren primer la boca que els ulls  


Isa


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> Ara que ho dius... A mi em sona una mica a nom bíblic, però tampoc estic del tot segur...


 
A mi Paül em sona de Sant Vicent de Paül. Pel que fa al comentari sobre la pronúncia del poble d'Anna, dir-vos que jo sé d'una noia que escriu el seu nom de la manera següent: SUSAGNA. I és d'aquí!

Xupxup, quin fil més guapo que has obert. Visca el Penedès!  (t'ho diu una que també és d'aquelles contrades).

Salutacions des de l'exili "montjuiquero".

TPS


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> Una observació: el poble de "Manuel" es pronuncia amb la "e" oberta. Ara mateix m'entra el dubte: ¿Existeix aquest nom en català? Jo mai l'he sentit, pronunciat així, per a referir-se a una persona.


 
I una altra cosa. Que jo sàpiga, "Manel" és el diminutiu de *Manuel*. Fixeu-vos: Joan MANUEL Serrat, MANUEL de Pedrolo, etc.

Besadetes a tots


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I una altra cosa. Que jo sàpiga, "Manel" és el diminutiu de *Manuel*. Fixeu-vos: Joan MANUEL Serrat, MANUEL de Pedrolo, etc.
> 
> Besadetes a tots



Tens raó. En aquests casos, almenys a València, pronunciaríem una "e" tancada. Però curiosament, la paraula "Manel" es pronunciaria normalment amb "e" oberta. Això és el que em sembla a mi, a veure què en diuen els altres foreros valencians.


----------



## Tige

Un altre poble - nom: Lledó (poble de la Franja - Matarranya). El nom es diu més a Castelló perquè està la Mare de Déu del Lledó (encara que he sentit més sovint dir-se en castellà, Lidón)... 

Salutacions...


----------



## Tomby

Tige said:


> Un altre poble - nom: Lledó (poble de la Franja - Matarranya). El nom es diu més a Castelló perquè està la Mare de Déu del Lledó (encara que he sentit més sovint dir-se en castellà, Lidón)...
> Salutacions...


Totalment d'acord. La Mare de Deu de Lledó és la patrona de Castelló, la meva ciutat natal. Però no entenc com han _castellanitzat_ Lledó per "Lidón" (que se sent molt sovint) quan, en realitat, un "lledó" (que es tracta de un arbre) en castellá es diu "almez". Un conjunt d'quest arbres és un "lledoner", ho dic per als que passeu sovint per la N-340 entre Barcelona i Vilafranca del Penedés, al costat del Port de l'Ordal hi ha un viaducte que és diu "El Lledoner".
Salutacions!


----------



## Tomby

Ara va un municipi doble: "Jesús i Maria" (sud de la província de Tarragona). La veritat és que atenemne estrictament al tema inicial, aquesta resposta no és válida perque des del any 1977 amb l'unió del municipi de La Cava va naixer l'actual municipi de Deltebre.
Acepteu aquesta "mitja enganyifa"  
Més informació aqui.
Que passeu be el que queda de setmana!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tombatossals said:


> Totalment d'acord. La Mare de Deu de Lledó és la patrona de Castelló, la meva ciutat natal. Però no entenc com han _castellanitzat_ Lledó per "Lidón" (que se sent molt sovint) quan, en realitat, un "lledó" (que es tracta de un arbre) en castellá es diu "almez". Un conjunt d'quest arbres és un "lledoner", ho dic per als que passeu sovint per la N-340 entre Barcelona i Vilafranca del Penedés, al costat del Port de l'Ordal hi ha un viaducte que és diu "El Lledoner".
> Salutacions!


 
Sí, i al meu poble hi ha la plaça dels Lledoners  Un misteri, això de Lidón...


----------



## RIU

xupxup said:


> Doncs buscant a la web de la Generalitat diu que Manuel i Manuela són noms catalans, sigui com sigui jo el dic amb e oberta, segur.


 
Manuel i Manuela o Manel i Manela?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU said:


> Manuel i Manuela o Manel i Manela?


 
RIU, Manel i Manela són diminutius!


----------



## RIU

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> RIU, Manel i Manela són diminutius!


 
Aleshores, com es possible que a un crio li puguis posar de nom Manel i no pas Jaumet?


----------



## Cecilio

El problema de la "e" oberta en la paraula "Manuel" és que a València les es obertes les fem molt obertes, de manera que sonaria una mica estrany que algú entrara per la porta i li diguérem "Hola, Manuel!" amb la "e" oberta a la valenciana. Potser per això a la majoria de "Manuels" de València se'ls anomena "Manolo" (a Barcelona vaig sentir de vegades la forma "Manolu", que em semblava molt divertida).

Curiosament, el nom de "Joan Manuel Serrat" sí que es pot sentir pronunciat amb la "e" oberta, ja que aquesta queda una mica "dissimulada" enmig del primer nom i el cognom. Pel que fa a Manuel de Pedrolo, seria quasi impossible que un valencià pronunciara la "e" de "Manuel" com a oberta.

Per contra, la "e" del poble anomenat "Manuel" és clarament oberta.

I per últim, una anècdota: el poble de Manuel té una estació de tren en la línia que uneix Xàtiva i València. L'estació es diu "Manuel-L'Ènova", ja que en realitat es correspon a aquestes dues poblacions. Me'n recorde que una vegada una amiga meu em comentava que li feia gràcia aquell poble que tenia nom i cognom...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU said:


> Aleshores, com es possible que a un crio li puguis posar de nom Manel i no pas Jaumet?


 
I Laia per Eulàlia? I Mariona per Maria? Jo vaig anar al registre civil fa uns anys per posar-me Montse en comptes de Montserrat i no m'ho van deixar fer... Es veu que ara ha canviat, però!


----------



## RIU

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I Laia per Eulàlia? I Mariona per Maria? Jo vaig anar al registre civil fa uns anys per posar-me Montse en comptes de Montserrat i no m'ho van deixar fer... Es veu que ara ha canviat, però!


 

Tens raó.

Per cert, felicitats per divendres! Vaig pensar-hi però a la fí, entre una cosa i altra se'm va passar. Imperdonable.


----------



## xupxup

Molt bé aquesta troballa de Tombatossals! I tant que serveix, el poble es diu Jesús i Maria, de manera que és el millor dels casos possibles, un poble amb nom de dues persones! 
D'altra banda, un lledoner és el nom de l'arbre, i lledó el nom del fruit.


----------



## Sancho Panza

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sí, i al meu poble hi ha la plaça dels Lledoners  Un misteri, això de Lidón...


 
Jo imagino que és perque dir-se Almez ja seria massa... (si hi ha ningú amb aquest nom que em perdoni  ).


----------



## Tige

Si els plurals valen (com Els Valentins), a la Franja - Matarranya n'hi ha un altre: Ràfels, en castellà Ráfales... (encara que també cal oblidar l'accent  !!)


----------



## Tomby

xupxup said:


> D'altra banda, un lledoner és el nom de l'arbre, i lledó el nom del fruit.


Gràcies! Jo pensava que lledó era l'arbre i el lledoner un camp d'aquest arbres. Com diuen els castellans: _nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más_.
¡Salutacions!


----------

